# Custom Corvette Limited Edition



## Hacker_elite (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey, I am new and I want to know if some one could please tell me how much the Custom Corvette was worth, I'm not sure the release time but i do know its quite old, it is still in the package so its mint. thanks


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

could you post some pics please?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That would definitely help if you could.  rr


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

The re-release of the MPC Mako 2 comes to mind as the "Custom Vette"
Will


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Also. The Corvette America 4-door comes to mind as well - Which one or you asking about?

Gerry-Lynn


----------

